# .204 barrel ?



## bobt (Oct 1, 2008)

I am ordering a .204 barrel for my encore and was wondering if anyone has had any testing with diffrent barrel length. I read a test with factory ammo that came up with the best speed at 23". do you think you could hand load to higher speed with a longer barrel,maybe 26". Thanks bob.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Maybe with a slower burning powder, but with the smaller calibers you will probably get most of the powder burnt in 20-22 inches with most of the typical powders for the caliber.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

SDbear fan, with that being said, any idea why so many .204s come out with 24-26" barrels? I have been told length becomes counter productive after the powder has all burned off. Is that true? Any idea at what length Varget might burn out?

I am not disputing your info, just wondering why they are made that way.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I don't know if a couple of inches would be counter productive.

As for why, accuracy. In theory, a shorter barrel should be more accurate, but in practice, I have never seen it that way.

Weight is another, not that a 204 recoils, but with a longer, heavier barrel, you should be able to watch right through the scope.

http://www.bullberry.com/204Rugerdata.html has some data for 24" on down, cutting the barrel, citing 23 was optimum, but the 24 was real close and did post the highest single velocity.

I don't think the 26 will hurt anything. Varget is about the slowest of the powders listed as suitable in hodgdons data. H 4895 and H 335 would be the next. You don't want to go to slow, as calibers definately have a particular burn rate range they operate best in.

Most of the data I looked at had varget being one of the slowest velocities, and H4895, 335 and BLC2 giving the fastest velocities.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks for the info! My 26" model 12 shoots 39gr blitzkings over varget quite well, but was wondering if cutting down the barrel would make any thing better.


----------

